# Spraybars - Why use ?



## Brad99 (Sep 27, 2006)

I've noticed in many pictures of tanks, that a number of you use spray bars spanning the length of your tanks to distribute your return line water.

What is the main reason/benefit for doing this? Does it have positive/negative affect on CO2 levels? What's a good tube diameter, hole diameter, number of holes per foot, etc for building one? How far below the surface or above the substrate do you place them? Do you have problems with the holes plugging up over time? How does a spraybar affect your pump flow rates?

Any info on this subject would be great, as I'd love to learn more tricks to this hobby.

Thanks


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I used to have a long spraybar because the outflow would generate a current that was too fast for my fish. By distributing it, I got a much more gentle flow.

As for CO2 levels, as long as it doesn't disturb the surface of the water, no outgassing of CO2 will occur.

I cant really answer the other questions with confidence, so I'll let someone with more experience take those on. =)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It's mostly for better water circulation throughout the tank, and they are usually used with canister filters.

If you place the spray bar above the surface of the water, it will gas off some of your C02, so most of us place it a little below the surface (about an inch or less) with it pointing slightly downward.

The tube diameter depends on the size of the filter you have running. I'm just guessing, but I would say it runs anywhere from 3/8" to 3/4" in diameter. I believe the holes are spaced about an inch apart.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Benefit* - even circulation of water and nutrients

*CO2 effect* - Nearly no CO2 lost, if spraybar is positioned below waterline (1-3") and the current doesn't aggitate surface

*Tube Diameter* - 3/8-3/4" diameter, black PVC pipe, and generally is around 20" long.

*Number of Holes -* 3/4-1" spaced out for the length of the pipe. More holes = gentle flow. Less holes = jets of flow. The holes don't plug up usually unless your filter fails to capture debris (which it shouldn't). 

-John N.


----------



## Brad99 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info everyone. I'm thinking of making a couple of DIY spraybars. I have the standard Fluvel outputs which came with the two 404's currently on my output. Has anyone ever placed them lower or even toward the bottom of the tank (hidden behind the plants)?? Or does this move the plants too much.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

For the fluvals output, if positioned behind the plants with jet flow directed parallel and slightly angled towards the glass, it doesn't blow the plants over. Otherwise, it will.

If you aren't inclined to build a spraybar yourself Fluval dose have a spray bar kit. Here's one.

-John N.


----------



## Brad99 (Sep 27, 2006)

My Goodness!! Thanks John! I didn't know they made them for the fluval, and at that price it's not worth the effort to run around looking for DIY parts!


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 14, 2004)

*Spray Bars*

I am using it mainly to agitate moderately the surface of the water, so that the MH lightings don't hit the plants so intensely, as well as to create an effect of light against water, I don't believe it will reduce the CO2 level as long as you have a good reactor there's no need to worry about.

Everytime you add any liquid fertilizers it's a must turn off the filtration for about 6-8 minutes to let the plants absorbs all the nutrients.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I never heard of turning off the filters to let the plants absorb the nutrients from liquid additions. If anything, I think it would be better to keep the filters on to circulate the nutrients to all the plants. Plus, plants won't consume the nutrients in under 10 minutes, and it would be a pain to turn off the filter everytime one was to add something. 

If there's nutrients in the water column, the plants will find a way to consume it.

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Nature's Way, your right john


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 14, 2004)

John N. said:


> I never heard of turning off the filters to let the plants absorb the nutrients from liquid additions. If anything, I think it would be better to keep the filters on to circulate the nutrients to all the plants. Plus, plants won't consume the nutrients in under 10 minutes, and it would be a pain to turn off the filter everytime one was to add something.
> 
> If there's nutrients in the water column, the plants will find a way to consume it.
> 
> -John N.


But it works base on my own experience.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Geobelle said:


> But it works base on my own experience.


I would never shut my filter off either for the reasons stated above, but if it works for you, there's no reason why you shouldn't do it.

However in a salt tank, I've shut the filter off for target feeding, so I can understand where your theory comes from.


----------

